# WoW latency problems in Vista, Blizz and ISP unable to help



## kanedafx

Ok I'm desperate. After spending a lot of time with Blizz's and my ISP's tech support, they seem to be running out of options for me to try.

The kicker is, I ran a tracerout and my connection with the server I play on is great. But when I'm actually in the game, my lag shoots up to 300-400 with frequent spikes in the thousands. I used to get a constant 25ms on this same server, now I'm in the same geographic location but I'm using a new computer and a different ISP.

I've tried turning off my firewall, my user control, my windows update, tweaked the network settings according to Blizzard's suggestions (speed control and IP checksum offload), and of course updating the network drivers, but to no avail.

I'm pretty desperate, anyone have any other suggestions I might try? I'll be happy if I could just get a stable 50ms or 75ms, I'm not even hoping for a 25ms anymore. But according to my tracerout, I should still be capable of these speeds, so I have no idea what is holding my computer back.

One other thing that might be helpful. In the game, my download rate is like 1k but my upload rate is 0.001k. So my computer seems to be having trouble sending information back to the WoW servers.


----------



## pharoah

ok so you have a new isp? did your equipment get changed modem,router etc?have you tried any of those online bandwidth meters?maybe the new isp isnt as good as the old one.


----------



## kanedafx

Some additional info:

http://www.dslreports.com/linequalit...758559/2236636

Hmmm some of these results don't look to good. However, I passed the West Coast test and my WoW server is on the West Coast.

So when I call my ISP, what should I tell them is wrong? 

I ran their speed test also, and even though the results were very good (to California, where my server is) I got this error: "Warning: You connection shows signs of ISP upload compression."

Now considering that it's my upload that seems to be the problem in WoW, could this be what needs to be addressed? How should I address it?


----------



## ebackhus

When you did the tracert did you specify a port? What ISP are you using? What type of computer are you running WoW on?


----------



## kanedafx

ebackhus said:


> When you did the tracert did you specify a port? What ISP are you using? What type of computer are you running WoW on?


I tracerted the exact IP of my server. I turn my firewall off when I play so nothing should be inhibiting it from that end.

I use Ygnition. No other problems with it besides WoW. And my tracert to my server had everything pinging UNDER 30ms, and it's on the other side of the country.

I run WoW on an Alienware Area 51. I have 60 fps at full detail and highest resolution, so it's definitely not a problem on that end either.


----------



## ebackhus

Do you know what kind of NIC that machine has? If it's an onboard or even a PCI card it may be using the CPU to process packets, which could cause a slowdown during demanding use.


----------



## kanedafx

ebackhus said:


> Do you know what kind of NIC that machine has? If it's an onboard or even a PCI card it may be using the CPU to process packets, which could cause a slowdown during demanding use.


It's an nForce with built in network card. It's also a quadcore so it should be regulating something like that to one of the cores not being used as much.


----------



## ebackhus

Intel quad-core or AMD? For an AMD setup you can install the multi-core optimizer to fix virtually ALL performance issues.


----------



## kanedafx

No, I think it's Intel. =/


----------



## ebackhus

You'll be stuck with just Windows assigning processing time, then. I hate to ask so much, but what nForce model is this? 590SLI? 680i?


----------



## kanedafx

680i w/ SLI I believe.


----------



## ebackhus

Blegh, nVidia's website was useless for this. Ok, one more... What make an model?


----------



## kanedafx

Nvidia nForce 680i w/ SLI?

Is that not all the info?


----------



## pharoah

like what brand name is the board.evga,asus,bfg etc etc.


----------



## kanedafx

EVGA is the brand.


----------



## pharoah

ive done alot of reading at the evga forum.from what ive read no one has had problems with the lan port on these.it may be your new isp isnt as good as the old one im not sure though.you can go here http://evga.com/support/drivers/ and try new drivers.


----------



## kanedafx

Cool, thanks for the help. I'll also give my ISP another try.


----------

